# All Slavic: Round the clock



## bragpipes

This is a common English expression and it means "constant" or 24 hour.  So "round the clock security" means "24 hour security", "round the clock care" means day and night of medical attention and so on.

Is there an equivalent phrase that expresses the idea with the clock, but without saying "24 hours"?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Karton Realista

Polish doesn't have phrases like that with clocks, but such expressions are used:
-całodobowy (-a/-e);
-całodzienny (-a/-e). 
There's also a complex adjective dwudziestoczterogodzinny, meaning 24-hour-long, it doesn't fit into your criteria, but I thought it was interesting.


----------



## Sobakus

_Круглосу́точный (adj.), кру́глые су́тки (adv.),_ from "round" + "astronomical day, a period of 24 hours" says both without technically saying either.


----------



## Panceltic

We usually say "non stop".


----------



## kloie

Serbian:
Danonocno


----------



## dsmid

Czech:

non-stop

nepřetržitý
celodenní


----------



## Panceltic

Some additional Slovene adjectives:

Nepretrgan
Neprekinjen
Neprestan
Stalen


----------



## DeeDol

slovenčina/Slovak: nepretržitý (without interruption), celodenný (during the whole day), nonstop, dvadsaťštyrihodinový (24-hour-)


----------



## nimak

*Macedonian*


*деноноќно* (denónoḱno) [dɛ'nɔnɔcnɔ] _adverb_,_ lit. "day-night-ly"_
*24-часовно*; *дваесет и четири часовно*; *дваесетичетиричасовно* (24-čásovno) _adverb_,_ lit. "24-hours-ly"_
*нон-стоп* (non-stop)
*постојано* (postójano) [pɔs'tɔjanɔ] _adverb_, _"permanently"_
*непрекинато* (neprekínato) [nɛprɛ'kinatɔ] _adverb_, _"uninterruptedly"_
*целодневно* (celódnevno) [t͡sɛ'ɫɔdnɛvnɔ] _adverb_,_ lit. "all-day-ly"_; it could mean only during the day time, but also whole day and night
*целоноќно* (celónoḱno) [t͡sɛ'ɫɔnɔcnɔ] _adverb_, lit. _"all-night-ly"_; during the night time
They can be used as adjectives too.


----------



## oveka

Ukrainian:
_Цілодобовий (adj.), цілодобово (adv.)_


----------

